# Nassahegan - 4/10/09



## Greg (Apr 10, 2009)

Great ride with Grassi and o3jeff this morning. 6.2 miles. We did the loop out of Scoville. Cemetery twisties are nice. Climb wasn't so bad except Jeff almost puked. I made both ledges at the high point (second attempt on the first one). We discovered a new trail leading south in the Laura Grace bridge area. Still new and not ready yet it looks like. On the way back to Scoville there is a new well constructed aluminum bridge over the river. So more saturated river crossings there. Once back in the area of the warm-up twisties, we hit the new A frames to ladder drop (I skipped the drop) and the new swamp bridges. Looks great in there. We killed it at a good pace. 6.2 miles in a bit over 2 hours of ride time. Good riding with ya guys!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 10, 2009)

Wish I could have joined you guys today, I almost called in this morning so I could ride. I am planning on getting a ride in after work and exploring a new trail that leads from Suffield CT back to my house in Ma. It should be fun.

Did you use the platforms today?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2009)

Much better ride, seem to be getting back into shape except for the ill feeling after the climb.

Trails were all in good shape and we need to catch up with Ruler to tour the new stuff.

Just knocked down a Newmans own frozen pizza and looking for some sweets now.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 10, 2009)

I just got done taking inventory for my wounds in the shower.  Two nice abrasions on my left arm.  I don't think the handle bar imprint on my stomach will last long.  I am flexible but I can't see my lower back where the front of my seat stabbed me in the back on the second OTB.  Injuries aside, great ride.  Lungs felt OK.  I hit both of the caveman bridges on the 3rd try.  Hit the first A frame and bottomed out on the second.  The second attempt at the second A frame was no better.  As Jeff noted, I don't have the clearance to make that second A frame.  Time to start shoveling food in my face.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2009)

Sounds like a good ride, I'm bummed I missed it.  When my alarm went off this morning I felt like the living dead, so I shut it off and rolled over to go back to sleep.  Aside from tending to the kids a couple of times I didn't get out of bed until about 9:00.


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2009)

Working on lunch #2 of two hamburgers... :lol:

Clipless today, but I did wear the leg armor; mostly for warmth but also to see how easy they are to get used to. Hardly knew I was wearing anything after a few minutes.


----------



## rueler (Apr 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> We discovered a new trail leading south in the Laura Grace bridge area. Still new and not ready yet it looks like.



The trail that you saw that goes south by the Laura Grace bridge is the end section of a bypass that was created to avoid the "severely eroded, rutted out" downhill that goes to the bridge...that trail has been there for a couple seasons...you probably just never noticed it.

BUT, you're sniffing in the right direction! We'll have to ride soon. I adjust your sniffer in the right direction


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2009)

rueler said:


> The trail that you saw that goes south by the Laura Grace bridge is the end section of a bypass that was created to avoid the "severely eroded, rutted out" downhill that goes to the bridge...that trail has been there for a couple seasons...you probably just never noticed it.
> 
> BUT, you're sniffing in the right direction! We'll have to ride soon. I adjust your sniffer in the right direction



No, we did take the bypass. The trail we spied was _off _the bypass.


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh Scott - BTW, we also noticed a new trail off to the right near the end of the cemetery twisties. Right after that now fallen down bridge that crossed over that dip in the trail and before that last techy area before getting to the fire road. It looked like another way back to the fire road. Any beta on that one?


----------



## rueler (Apr 11, 2009)

that one by the fallen down bridge is probably just a path that some people have taken to get to the fire road...don't know what's really going on there...

as far as the trail that you saw off that bypass...your looking at a "really old" logging trail...that has seen some recent action (hence why it appears new) because it's what we've been using to get out of "The Olde 69er"


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2009)

Almost forgot, check yourselves for ticks, I ended up finding one one me the following day.


----------



## rueler (Apr 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oh Scott - BTW, we also noticed a new trail off to the right near the end of the cemetery twisties. Right after that now fallen down bridge that crossed over that dip in the trail and before that last techy area before getting to the fire road. It looked like another way back to the fire road. Any beta on that one?



I found the little off shoot trail that you were talking about...it is right after where the broken down bridge is on the cemetery trail...I walked it and it's very short...it really only gets you out to the fire road as you thought...My only thought as to why someone would do this is to AVOID the last techy climbing section...I'll probably use it tonight when I take out a newbie...most of the cemetery is doable by a newbie...that last bit is not.


----------

